# Compacting wet clay to 95% during rainy season.



## az dirt mover

Elyrain said:


> Get some lime, mix it in, about 4' deep or so it'll dry out the clay and compact very well if you use enough of it. Then hurry up and pour the slab b4 the ground water intrudes.


I agree with Elyrain, lime stabilization sounds like the answer. You will need a testing lab to dictate the depth though, based on design requirements. All of which will cost extra, as opposed to hauling-in low expansive material.


----------



## sandbager

Buy a different lot there is sands and gravels in LO sand at the Mississippi banks OK cut the clay with at least 30% sand dry sand.


----------



## Ironman

I personally wouldnt build a house pad out of clay , even if you could compact it. As the clay dries it shrinks thus allowing the slab to give/move which in turn will cause cracking , some times severe cracking.

However if you insist on this material spread it out & disc it every 3 days this will keep it busted up & allow the moisture out of it. However if it rains on it , your back to Square 1. If you get it partially dri you can mix some sand in, if rain is in the forcast , push it to a pile & cover. Good luck you'll need it from the sound of it.


----------

